
Linux accounts for around 4.5% of unique users on desktop Reddit - dredmorbius
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4qqpep/linux_is_now_the_2/d4vfhuw
======
dredmorbius
For those not understanding the "source" comment, beneath this one: a Reddit
administrator (that is, an employee) distinguished his post to make clear the
provenance of the claim.

